# 09 Volkl Wall Mogul Ski



## jack97 (Jun 11, 2008)

Just an FYI, I noticed Al ski barn is listing the 09 Volkl Wall mogul ski. Here's the pic (middle) and the dimension (89 63 78 ). It has the shape as the 07 rebellion.

http://newschoolers.com/web/content/pagetemplate/name/sia08/page/sia08_volkl/


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow. Some of the ugliest top sheets yet. 

Gotta wonder how much confusion will be generated by having two skis named "Wall" (i.e. Wall versus Wall Mogul). Doesn't make much sense to me. Though it DOES make sense to include the mogul ski in with the park skis. I am truly amazed that park/pipe and mogul skiing have not seen more inter-mixing.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some park and mogul skis with the same base name;

  Dynastar twister,
  Salomon 1080
  Head Mad Trix


To make things more confusing, Volkl had a different ski call a rebellion several years ago, more of an all mtn shape. Forgot when it happened but they made a narrower shape and used the same name. This is no different than rossi using B1 and Bandits names on their earlier all mtn ski and presently using that name for their present generation mid fats


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 12, 2008)

Rossi Scratch, and Scratch Mogul


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't mind the graphics on the wall moguls, it is very park-esque though.  A lot of manufacturers seem to like to give their mogul offering the same base name as another ski in their lineup, it sure does make it confusing though...


----------



## jack97 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't mind the graphics either but then again I don't mind the below;


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I don't mind the graphics either but then again I don't mind the below;



I like the twister graphics better.


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2008)

I always thought the Twisters were sick looking skis.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 12, 2008)

I get mix reactions up on the lifts, some hate it while others love it.  


Same thing with these, some of the techies ask about the black tongue. 





Me, it's a don't care.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 12, 2008)

Has anyone here demo'd the Volkl Wall Mogul Ski yet?

I used to be fairly faithful to Volkl and love the POP that you get out of their skis, but am not sure how that translates into a mogul ski.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 12, 2008)

09 wall sounds like the 08-06 rebellion. Never tried one but hearing second hand stories, it's on the stiff side, cabrawlers, twister and 1080 being on the softer side. 

Funny thing about pop, I have the volkl g3, thats the last thing I sense from this ski, its more like stable.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 12, 2008)

jack97 said:


> 09 wall sounds like the 08-06 rebellion. Never tried one but hearing second hand stories, it's on the stiff side, cabrawlers, twister and 1080 being on the softer side.
> 
> Funny thing about pop, I have the volkl g3, thats the last thing I sense from this ski, its more like stable.


I had the Vertigo G3 when it was new.  It was calm and stable but when you drove it into a  turn, it had pop coming out.  I loved that!

I fell in love with the Hart F17, and will definitely have it in my quiver, but I would also love to demo a Volkl Wall Mogul.
I'm kind of a demo ho.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hear ya, the g3 was a nice ski! Mine is beat up and I still don't want to part with it. 

But when I think of pop.... I had a sally crossmax (foam core) that was really lively and would pop at a drop of dime.


----------

